# Did I ever have a doubt??? update



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL!
Bonnie and Duncan are BFF (best friends forever)!
Was I ever conscerned? LOL! What a pleasure this two Hav-thing is!! :whoo: The two puppies PLAY all the time -- mouthing, pouncing, flipping on their backs, etc. When I go out, I put them in their crates next to each other and there is never a complaint. I feed them together, walk them together, take them potty together. You can just tell that they adore each other. Bonnie could play ALL day, but when Duncan's had enough, she lays off. And then they just chill together. It's just been awesome. I can't believe how well the pottying goes: accidents have been so rare! I think Duncan is just following Bonnie's lead there.
We are so happy and thrilled. I will break the news to my folks on Sunday when they return from their trip. I already emailed them that we have a surprise (I'm pregnant! LOL! Just kidding, it's a puppy we found wandering in the neighborhood!). We've had him almost 2 weeks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY!

Congratulations on everything running so smoothly!  That's great news, I bet your parents won't be as surprised as you think they will! 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's great that they're best buds. I'm looking forward to your parents reaction when you tell them the um, news. :brushteeth:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Great news! You did NOT tell your parents you found it..? Did you? LMAO!! ound:

I'm sooo getting ready to use that excuse again, here. It worked last yr with Cooper, by I'm doubting I can pull it off again, lol. Maybe if I went for another breed this time....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That would be one to tell my MIL but she has already learned too much about dogs from me!!! She is turning into a dog snob as well 

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! Donna! two Havs are better than one.... fess up did you really tell your parents you found number 2? "yeah not sure if it is really a hav of course- but sure looks like one...hope the owners don't come looking for him" 

I do understand of course the parents thing...doesn't matter how old you get--- 
as my cousin says --they don't just push your buttons-- they installed them" 

Congrats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Yay! Donna! two Havs are better than one.... fess up did you really tell your parents you found number 2? "yeah not sure if it is really a hav of course- but sure looks like one...hope the owners don't come looking for him"
> 
> I do understand of course the parents thing...doesn't matter how old you get---
> as my cousin says --*they don't just push your buttons-- they installed them*"
> ...


What a great line. Do you mind if I use it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Donna,

I totally agree....having two havs' is just the best. I think we all have doubts at sometime during the start. One of my biggest concerns was the potty training (Casper was a nightmare) but Missy has been a breeze....she did the pee pads at first and now she is following Casper outside and pottying.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too me too - Multiple Havs is the best!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Such a sweet story Donna. It is amazing how much faster #2 learns the rules than the first one. Hmmm I wonder if #3 learns even faster??


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is great that the furbabies are bonding so well. It is double the fun, isn't it? What I find the most interesting is how their personalities are different. I love to see their individual reactions to various things around them. Benji had become a "take charge" guy. He now "guards" the house as Lizzie alerts him to various "threats" like wild turkeys, squirrels, cats, grazing cows etc. :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Such a sweet story Donna. It is amazing how much faster #2 learns the rules than the first one. Hmmm I wonder if #3 learns even faster??


They do Leeann. I have four dogs, and they do teach each other. It is very interesting to watch. You should give it a try.

Donna, it's great to hear that your two are getting along so well. I don't think there is anything a havanse loves more than another havanese. Even my lab loves my havanese.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad you're having a better time with house breaking the second. It went the other way with us. When we got our second pup (cooper) our older one started sneaking off and poopin' in the house. We ALWAYS blamed Cooper, till she was caught in the act. She'd been house broken for over a yr. But, guess she thought if he could do it..so could she. :nono:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Donna, that's such great news!! I always thought it was easier having two Havs. Of course, there are times when it's a little hectic and training two to do tricks at the same time just doesn't work as well as I'd like and I end up laughing hopelessly. :biggrin1: 

I LOVE your sig pic with the two babies! I'm sure you have a busy, busy household, but it's nice to hear the pups are getting along so well. 

Do tell us what the folks say, o.k.? LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There is nothing better than having two....except maybe having 3 or 4.
:biggrin1: Glad things are working out OK.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Donna, glad everything worked out so well! We'd love to see some video clips, hint, hint...I really like your signature pic too, you're glowing!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Donna, my dear you do deserve an award with 2 pups and 4 young children! You're my hero!:first::hail:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Donna...

That is so great that they are getting along so well...I think every Hav needs a bud!

Last night my DH and I were driving home from a birthday party (we had the dogs with us) and Gabriel fell asleep in my lap right on top of Sophie! (which she never seems to mind one bit!)


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, you were all right!
My parents pretty much guessed about the second dog before they even came over. I can't say they were thrilled, but they said, "Hey, it's your life!" And then they did enjoy playing with the puppy. LOL. All that worrying was for nothing! I did, however, refuse to talk about how much he cost when they asked about that!!! LOL. They would never understand the pricetag!
It's been such a pleasure having the two! I can carry them both in one arm -- adorable! Bonnie weighs 8lbs and Duncan weighs 5lbs.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Today I talked to my mom on the phone and she even asked, "So how are the puppies?"
Aren't my parents awesome?? Almost made me cry.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad it all worked out. How could you not love those two pups? They are adorable.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a question for all of you multiple havanese owners.
I have noticed that Jackson is becoming mostly attached to Parker. He wants little to do with any of us- even my DH who is home all day with the two of them. Parker on the other hand, having been raised as an only pup, is very attached/connected/bonded to us first, then to Jackson. Given the option, he will come to us first. Jackson is not- and he resists being on our lap-in fact, I do not believe he really looks us in the eye. How do I get Jackson to bond with us? We give him lots of attention, but he would rather be with Parker. I do not know Jacksons first 3 months of life-(since he was a rescue)but he is a happy puppy- just aloof to us, though he does greet us happily when we take him out of the crate in the morning or if he is in the crate during any other time while we are all out of the house. 
Any suggestions? What are your experiences with the second pup?
The other thing I noticed, is that Parker is in tune with what we (the rest of the family) are doing- and even if he is playing with Jackson, he has one eye on our doings-ready to stop his play and join the kids (teenagers ) if they are looking for Parkers attention. I am feeling that Jackson is not bonding with any us, but Parker!!:brick::brick::hurt:
Suggestions PLEASE!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi!~
I think my Heidi is close in age to Jackson (She is almost 4 mo old, born the end of Sept). Heidi has lots of "alone" time with us, away from my other dogs. In the morning, she gets 1 1/2 hours of us to herself while I get the kids ready for school. (my older dogs are still sleeping in their crates when we get up!) She eats during that time, plays with the kids, sits on my lap while I watch the news ect. Also, at least a few times a day I will put the other dogs away and play with just her. Because in my case, if I didn't seperate them out.....my poor Jester would have NO coat. Because, of course, he is Heidi's favorite.....You know, the one I need to keep in show coat!!!:frusty:
But I also think it's very important for Heidi to have us to herself sometimes~~


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Katie- Jackson is almost 4 months old- like Heidi.
Parker is about 18 months old. What do you mean when you say that you "put the dogs away" and have Heidi alone? In our house, Parker is free to roam the house- he is no longer crated. Jackson on the other hand, is crated when we go out, and at night since he is not fully potty trained. It is hard to have Parker somewhere else because he is our velcro dog- with Jackson, I could leave the room and be gone for 20 minutes and if Jackson is tired or playing, he won't budge from where he is. Parker can be sleeping, and I go upstairs, Parker instantly wakes up to follow me! NOt so with Jackson!
Also the difference between Heidi and Jackson is that Jackson is a rescue that I got at 3 months. I do not know his first 3 months- though I suspect he was crated and ignored except for being with his brother.:hug: Heidi was born in your house and was totally "hand" raised as well as mama raised.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynn, I think Katie means you should try to create some 1 on 1 time with Jackson. Maybe while DH walks Parker you could stay at home with Jackson and then DH or you could walk him separately too.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

luchetel said:


> I am feeling that Jackson is not bonding with any us, but Parker!!:brick::brick::hurt:
> Suggestions PLEASE!


What an interesting dilemma. How long have you had Jackson? I love the idea of alone time with him to help him bond with you. Since Duncan came from a breeder with several dogs/puppies, Duncan has been quite facsinated with us people, but he cries when Bonnie is not with him. However, when I greet the dogs, both of them jump all over each other trying to get to my kisses and cuddles first. So, I guess what I'm noticing is that the dogs are forming a REALLY strong bond with each other, but adore their humans and any attention from them.
Good luck


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Yup! We are trying that- even having Parker playing upstairs with DH, and since Jackson can't do the stairs alone, I try to spend alone time with him. He just is not interested in staying/playing with me. He gives me the inital obligatory kiss on the face, then he wants down or off or somewhere other then with me- or the kids or even DH if he happens to be the one downstairs. I guess I just have to keep trying!
He really is adorable to look at, but his interest lies everywhere else. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that he did not get the attention from humans early on and his early life was primarily other havs-not people. (Freud- where are you?)


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Donna- JAckson and Parker do the ame when we come home- but it is very short duration- though Parker will continue to seek the attention from us and loves the handeling. Jackson is over with it quickly- and checks out where Parker is- ignoring our attempts to lavish him in attention and kisses andhugs- Like he is saying "Put me down! I want to go to Parker!"


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh yes- We have Parker for about 3 weeks now. My DH got him from Ohio, though he was rescued from Pennsylvanis- AMish country puppy mill.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lynn,

Casper was a spoiled only child(dogound and then came Missy to us at 3 months old (6 months old now) and I do remember Missy centering in on just Casper. She is now a mama's girl....let me think how did that happen? 

We had bonding starting with feeding her, grooming, brushing, playing toys with her. I walk her and my husband walks Casper. We are now in puppy classes, just me and her. I find just brushing her is a really good bonding time. She loves her bath.

So I guess you will have to spend some one on one time with your new guy, and it takes time, but he will bond with you and your family.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, when I say "put the dogs away" I mean they go into another room. Sometimes my daughter or son will take them into their rooms, or I crate them in my room. And usually for a couple hours, not 5 or 10 minutes.
I physically get on the floor to play with Heidi. I throw toys for her, I pet her, rub her belly. I pick her up, kiss her, snuggle her. I don't necessarly wait for her to come to me asking for attention. * I* give it _to_ her~ I let her follow me around the house, to the laundry room, into the bathroom etc.
You know, one thing that you could try is handfeeding him. Sometimes that helps build a bond and trust. Have your whole family do it~ Maybe each person could pick a meal, sit on the floor with him, and talk sweetly and offer kibble in your hand. Pet him, love him etc. Start taking him everywhere you go. Pick him up and carry him around. Bring him to the bathroom with you, to the couch, to fold laundry. Show him that you really want to be with him~ 
One more quick question~ Do you work outside the home or are you home with him most days? Could you take him with your for car rides, to run errands etc?
Just some ideas that I hope help~!! He sure is adorable!


----------

